# Yadkin Scores From 08/07



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What the hay? I got off for a weekend and when I get home I find I have an email from Treaton with the MooTel scores from Sat., but something can NOT be right.

#1 There's was actually more than 1 score turned in in the AFFS class. Can't believe LoneEagle might one day have some competition.

#2 I've been a member of the NCFAA for 3 years and once during the first year I was introduced to this guy whose AT name is something like "1stRockingArcher". Exchanged several hundred emails with him over the last couple of years, but had I not actually met him once, I would have doubted his actual existence. So to actually see a score from "Chris Wilson" was quite a treat.

#3 The host, Treaton's score from the Yadkin 07/17 shoot reflected only 14 targets. I didn't think a lot about it then as the weather that day was very bad and thought that maybe he was afraid of melting (or maybe floating away). But what's this 14 target score again this week? Come on Tim, I know you can make it a full 28 targets - you did it last week even in the rain.

#4 If #1, #2, & #3 weren't enough of a surprise what's up with Spoon only turning in a 14 target score as well - especially when he appeared to have a very good score in the works?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What the hay? I got off for a weekend and when I get home I find I have an email from Treaton with the MooTel scores from Sat., but something can NOT be right.
> 
> #1 There's was actually more than 1 score turned in in the AFFS class. Can't believe LoneEagle might one day have some competition.
> 
> ...



I had heard of this mysterious "RockinArcher" guy and had wondered of his actual existence myself. Imagine my astonishment when I'm waiting to tee off of #15 and my phone rings and the caller ID says "Chris Wilson". My forst thought was that this was a joke, but he when he told me he was enroute and wanted to let us know I was floored to say the least.:faint2:

As far as #4, well I've been battling a summer cold for a week and just didn't have the energy to keep going. That and the fact that I got a text from the wife on about the 8th or 9th target that said "Let's party, call me." I smelled youngins at Granny's house and needed to head home for a night out with the wife.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I had heard of this mysterious "RockinArcher" guy and had wondered of his actual existence myself. Imagine my astonishment when I'm waiting to tee off of #15 and my phone rings and the caller ID says "Chris Wilson". My forst thought was that this was a joke, but he when he told me he was enroute and wanted to let us know I was floored to say the least.:faint2:
> 
> As far as #4, well I've been battling a summer cold for a week and just didn't have the energy to keep going. *That and the fact that I got a text from the wife on about the 8th or 9th target that said "Let's party, call me."* I smelled youngins at Granny's house and needed to head home for a night out with the wife.


Now that's a heck of a lot better reason for not finishing than Sarge has ever come up with.  Bet that summer cold became a "non-issue" real quick. :wink: BTW: Tim didn't go home with you, did he?


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks again Tim for a great time.... and a great 28 target range.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What the hay? I got off for a weekend and when I get home I find I have an email from Treaton with the MooTel scores from Sat., but something can NOT be right.
> 
> #1 There's was actually more than 1 score turned in in the AFFS class. Can't believe LoneEagle might one day have some competition.
> 
> ...


Regarding #2: It's about time I had some company!!! LOL! Of course I always enjoy shooting with you guys too:wink:

Missed having you shoot. Hope you and the wife did something special for your anniversary.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> #1 There's was actually more than 1 score turned in in the AFFS class. Can't believe LoneEagle might one day have some competition.


See what happens when you come up with excuses not to shoot!!:jksign:

1. It was the World Premier at the World Famous Mootel Theater of *RAMBOLINA: First Shot*. Only a headband and survival knife strapped to her hip would have completed the look.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL :exclaim::exclaim:
See you all again @ S&W this Saturday ..................:rock: :right: Please bring your Cubs :binkybaby: !!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Sarge Jr. *should* be there so you'll have someone to shoot with...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


psargeant said:


> Sarge Jr. *should* be there so you'll have someone to shoot with...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*crazy4centaurs*



Crazy4Centaurs said:


> LOL :exclaim::exclaim:
> See you all again @ S&W this Saturday ..................:rock: :right: Please bring your Cubs :binkybaby: !!!


Glad you're shooting again this Sat:thumbs_up I'm supposed to go to a family reunion but I'd rather be at S&W. I might change my mind and come shoot anyway. We'll see.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad you're shooting again this Sat:thumbs_up I'm supposed to go to a family reunion but I'd rather be at S&W. I might change my mind and come shoot anyway. We'll see.


Family Reunion:noidea:??? There is a reason you moved out you know...

See you Thursday?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Family Reunion:noidea:??? There is a reason you moved out you know...
> 
> See you Thursday?


Probably. If it's 100 degrees I'll probably just do 1 round.

Haven't decided about Sat. yet.


----------

